# Anyone in to collecting Cox/Amrac/Rokar/Life-Like?



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I started a Facebook page dedicated to all of the above listed brands. I am listing with photographs every year, car number, model, color combos and descriptions that I can find. Alan Strang puts out a great book with over 10,800 listings and I have used it along with catalogs and even EBAY to find the information to post.Here is a link to the Facebook page:
https://www.facebook.com/Amrac-To-Life-Like-Collecting-895239070592027/

If anyone has any questions or wants to help out just let me know.

Thanks!

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Bob, I know Mr Tom Stumpf had the whole collection on the Rokar/Cox/Amrac .

All the years I been doing this, since I was 3 in 1968, I never knew the amount and different variations they had!! Till I seen Toms group of these!!!*


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

Bob 
I am a collector of Cox through LL. If you need any thing let me know. Also a great reference book is out there at:

http://slotcarsite.net/

just go to the bottom of the page, and you will see the book, again it is a great reference I believe at least up to Walthers era.
Thanks
Vern


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

*collection*

Vern,I have Cox/Amrac/Rokar and Liflike.I started to sell the collection .Then I changed my mind.Unfortuately I need two cars I sold.Cox Porsche yellow /orange and Cox Datsun blue with silver tim.I f anyone has them for sale I would apreciate letting me know.Thanks Tom Stumpf


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Bob I hope your FB group page takes off as well as the group page I made for dedicated to AFX cars.


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

LL nascars if needed


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

tomhocars said:


> Vern,I have Cox/Amrac/Rokar and Liflike.I started to sell the collection .Then I changed my mind.Unfortuately I need two cars I sold.Cox Porsche yellow /orange and Cox Datsun blue with silver tim.I f anyone has them for sale I would apreciate letting me know.Thanks Tom Stumpf


Hey Tom, I have them in my collection but no extra cars. In fact my blue and orange Datsun is busted up, so I am looking for one also. I am also still looking for some German and Aussi cars. Wish I could help you
Thanks
Vern


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

The only ones I have in the blister pack. From Tom ?


----------

